# Looped Tubes For 8mm Steel



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

So I have been shooting looped 1745 tubing with 9.5mm ammo, I know this isn't the best match. But I am getting great speeds and power from them and draw weight doesn't bother me. But I need some different tubes for 8mm ammo as the 1745 way overpowers it and isn't super accurate. I was thinking of getting some 2040 to loop and use for my 8mm ammo?


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

1632s


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Or 1636


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

*GZK-1636 *

7 1/2" from fork to pouch

50/50 pseudo-taper

9.0 lb draw @32"

5/16" steel

236fps


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

What if I can't get 1636 or 1632 would 1842 be an option? Draw weight isn't a worry here power is.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

AussieHarvest said:


> What if I can't get 1636 or 1632 would 1842 be an option? Draw weight isn't a worry here power is.


Can you get 2040? A set of pseudo-tapers should work fine.


----------



## Devon minnow (Apr 2, 2017)

1632 looped or a 2040 cocktail with 1632 in.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Try 1745 singles for the lightweight ammo. For full loops, 1632 is plenty and 2040 is on the edge of too much.


----------



## Devon minnow (Apr 2, 2017)

Single 2040 for 8mms and looped 2040 for 9.5mms steels work fine, lighter draw weight than 1745


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Devon minnow said:


> Single 2040 for 8mms and looped 2040 for 9.5mms steels work fine, lighter draw weight than 1745


Yeah draw weight doesn't affect me used to shooting a 60lb recurve so draw is fine


----------

